# Media story hits Uber hard today



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

Kinda speaks for itself.

Almost every driver in Sydney knows this guy. I'll say this. He puts his money where his mouth is.

He hasn't got much chance to beat Uber though. Not without a whole lot more support than just a handful of drivers.

He does have an excellent and valid point though.

Uber Manager comes across as inept.

I also hear rumours that Uber had the original Fairfax media link pulled. Not sure how. Fairfax are huge here and don't usually buckle. Serious heat in play. Twitter and Telegram going off on this issue right now.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

I'd like to know, if he was such a big Uber partner in the past did he give back all his ill gotten Uber money he received through the company? If he is so principled it's the least he should do for terrorizing the drivers he has arrested.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

i mean his arresting like its his daily job now
one arrest is called citizen arrest
but more than that thats called impersonating an police officer and here in the US its punishable by law


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

Is it wrong that I want to kick this guy's ass? lol


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> I'd like to know, if he was such a big Uber partner in the past did he give back all his ill gotten Uber money he received through the company?


@Russell was UberBLACK.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Russell was UberBLACK.


Yes I understood that but since he is of such high principle that he can make such citizen arrests on drivers, he should take the pain as well as give it. Calling out Uber management is one thing, harassing drivers is another. Even though I agree with his complaint I don't agree with the methods. If he is such a zealot in inconveniencing others, how about putting money where his mouth is and doing away with the money he made from big bad Uber. The worst part is he probably didn't even tip the drivers he had arrested. What a jerk.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Whilst uber claim they are a tech company and not a transport provider they keep putting the risk on the drivers. Whilst i dont agree with Russells methods he is highlighting that uber leave the drivers to face the music and then reimburse the driver for the fines they incure. Even the legal representatives they send to represent try not to admit they are on ubers payroll. Uber seem to want to appear at arms length from the problems they cause.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

This guy is a dick. He goes after some poor guy trying to get by being a Uber driver. If he has a problem with Uber, he should go after them directly and leave the poor drivers alone. He is using the innocent drivers to make his sensationalist videos to try to get some point across. He is a coward. He is a worm. I hope Uber ruins his life and sues him for everything he owns.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> This guy is a dick. He goes after some poor guy trying to get by being a Uber driver. If he has a problem with Uber, he should go after them directly and leave the poor drivers alone. He is using the innocent drivers to make his sensationalist videos to try to get some point across. He is a coward. He is a worm. I hope Uber ruins his life and sues him for everything he owns.


I am not a fan of his tactics, but I understand the reasons. They lured many owner/operators who put them on the map. In the beginning they were sold as a means to naximize the fleet, and many expanded their fleet to support Uber. Black car owners have a lot of skin in the game.

I have to disagree with you-the UBERX drivers are not "innocent". They are rogue/gypsy owner/operators by all intents and purposes , no different from an owner who competes with permitted companies by advertising on Craigslist.

I am not saying this to start a bloodbath, I'm merely explainIng why they cannot be considered "innocent" victims. They are not Uber employees, they are Uber technology platform users who are utilizing the software to provide illegal services. Uber has been very consistent with their claim of "software provider", and drivers have eagerly accepted that term.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> Yes I understood that but since he is of such high principle that he can make such citizen arrests on drivers, he should take the pain as well as give it. Calling out Uber management is one thing, harassing drivers is another. Even though I agree with his complaint I don't agree with the methods. If he is such a zealot in inconveniencing others, how about putting money where his mouth is and doing away with the money he made from big bad Uber. The worst part is he probably didn't even tip the drivers he had arrested. What a jerk.


Why should he return the money his business earned through a software platform? If he used it legally, there are no compromised ethics on his end.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Why should he return the money his business earned through a software platform? If he used it legally, there are no compromised ethics on his end.


"Fruit of the poisonous tree." Uber is the poisonous tree. It is the organized cartel that he is battling. His earnings were the fruit of the cartel. If this was a racketeering case he would be an accomplice. Now if we was a limo guy who never used Uber then he would be taint free and not be a hypocrite.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I am not a fan of his tactics, but I understand the reasons. They lured many owner/operators who put them on the map. In the beginning they were sold as a means to naximize the fleet, and many expanded their fleet to support Uber. Black car owners have a lot of skin in the game.
> 
> I have to disagree with you-the UBERX drivers are not "innocent". They are rogue/gypsy owner/operators by all intents and purposes , no different from an owner who competes with permitted companies by advertising on Craigslist.
> 
> I am not saying this to start a bloodbath, I'm merely explainIng why they cannot be considered "innocent" victims. They are not Uber employees, they are Uber technology platform users who are utilizing the software to provide illegal services. Uber has been very consistent with their claim of "software provider", and drivers have eagerly accepted that term.


Point about innocent drivers taken. And thanks for having the ability to have a counter point without resorting to attacking my message or my character. You have proven to me that there are intelligent people on this site after all.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Even as a fully licensed, accredited and insured hire-car operator/driver, carrying out work via the UBER App is breaking existing public transport ACT laws.

A Hire Car cannot have or use a "metering device".

All Hire Car bookings need to have a pre-stated agreed price for the hiring. 

So even in Black fleet operations, UBER ignores current laws.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> This guy is a dick. He goes after some poor guy trying to get by being a Uber driver. If he has a problem with Uber, he should go after them directly and leave the poor drivers alone. He is using the innocent drivers to make his sensationalist videos to try to get some point across. He is a coward. He is a worm. I hope Uber ruins his life and sues him for everything he owns.


It's only when UBER management are up in the dock and facing a judge will this whole cluster-**** get sorted.

Terrorising individuals who have been duped by UBER is really turning drivers into the cannon fodder that UBER have set them up to be.

Its sad to watch driver v driver.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Awesome man and an awesome video.

You can say "innocent driver" all you want, but as the guy said in the video, it doesn't matter if Uber tricked you, you're still committing a crime. If more people start doing what he's doing, then Uber will have to rethink its practices.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Even as a fully licensed, accredited and insured hire-car operator/driver, carrying out work via the UBER App is breaking existing public transport ACT laws.
> 
> A Hire Car cannot have or use a "metering device".
> 
> ...


Hmm, is that for time, mileage, or both?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> "Fruit of the poisonous tree." Uber is the poisonous tree. It is the organized cartel that he is battling. His earnings were the fruit of the cartel. If this was a racketeering case he would be an accomplice. Now if we was a limo guy who never used Uber then he would be taint free and not be a hypocrite.


If he was just a software platform user, that argument is flawed. However, Sydney Uber driver said even what he was doing with the black car was illegal.
In that case, yeah he's quite the hypocrite!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Hmm, is that for time, mileage, or both?


Both, no electronic or mechanical metering device allowed in Private Hire Cars (Livery) here.

Are they allowed in Austin?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Point about innocent drivers taken. And thanks for having the ability to have a counter point without resorting to attacking my message or my character. You have proven to me that there are intelligent people on this site after all.


I see no need for a toxic environment. It is toxic enough in our city Council meetings!! Lol!!

I have fought ridiculous protectionist rules within the city of Austin for as long as I've been involved in my husband's company. However, not all regulations are necessarily bad. While I have a major bone to pick with the local cab companies, I do have to extend a little courtesy to them, since unlike our black car service, they are very limited in what they can charge. They are also required to pick up customers in areas which we never have to deal with.
To that end, there is a requirement for some protectionism in our laws. The alternative would be to eliminate the public service layer of taxicab service in every city.I do not believe that will ever happen, so I do believe some compromises required.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Both, no electronic or mechanical metering device allowed in Private Hire Cars (Livery) here.
> 
> Are they allowed in Austin?


Technically, no as in not an attached meter, but everyone uses at least a clock to estimate how long A trip ran for hourly,so in theory, all of us do some type of metering.The major infraction in Austin for Uberblack is the under 30 minute reservation requirement,but that is somewhat gray, because you can have a corporate contract. I suppose if I wanted to join forces with Uber, I would argue that my services were a corporate contract. But I would rather take up knitting cat sweaters than give them a penny of commission! Lol


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Technically, no as in not an attached meter, but everyone uses at least a clock to estimate how long A trip ran for hourly,so in theory, all of us do some type of metering.The major infraction in Austin for Uberblack is the under 30 minute reservation requirement,but that is somewhat gray, because you can have a corporate contract. I suppose if I wanted to join forces with Uber, I would argue that my services were a corporate contract. But I would rather take up knitting cat sweaters than give them a penny of commission! Lol


Good point about the clock - never thought of that! It is the truest meter.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> Yes I understood that but since he is of such high principle that he can make such citizen arrests on drivers, he should take the pain as well as give it. Calling out Uber management is one thing, harassing drivers is another. Even though I agree with his complaint I don't agree with the methods. If he is such a zealot in inconveniencing others, how about putting money where his mouth is and doing away with the money he made from big bad Uber. The worst part is he probably didn't even tip the drivers he had arrested. What a jerk.


I agree this guy is an ass. Why harass drivers and make it hard on them? Its not really affecting the company but wasting a poor mans time.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

I want punch/kick the hell out of Russell. What a piece of sh**.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I want punch/kick the hell out of Russell. What a piece of sh**.


 He's 6'2" and an ex riot copper. You're gonna have to come at him with a little more than your size 6 twinkle-toes!


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> He's 6'2" and an ex riot copper. You're gonna have to come at him with a little more than your size 6 twinkle-toes!


An ex riot copper. Ah that explains his over the top confrontational sociopathic ways. He and Travis K. are meant for each other. Thanks for the insight Sydney Uber.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I want punch/kick the hell out of Russell. What a piece of sh**.


 I'll hold him down for you.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

He should try to arrest "one of my kind" instead.
I was working security for many years and If he was waiving his hands so close to my nose during his "so called" citizens arrest,

I WOULD SIMPLY BREAK THEM "in so called" SELF DEFENSE..

stupid idiot !


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> i mean his arresting like its his daily job now
> one arrest is called citizen arrest
> but more than that thats called impersonating an police officer and here in the US its punishable by law


So you can only make one Citizens arrest in your lifetime?

Don't agree with this Arresting Uber bloke.

But don't agree with posting nonsence either.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> So you can only make one Citizens arrest in your lifetime?
> 
> Don't agree with this Arresting Uber bloke.
> 
> But don't agree with posting nonsence either.


its not nonsense
if ur spending your whole day arresting people then only stupid people believe ur not acting your arse as a police officer


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

The solution to this is easy. Take a picture of your passenger when they enter your car. Have it run facial recognition, figure out if they're one of these fools. Kick the pax if they are. It might take a lot of effort to the get the facial recognition down right, but heck, Uber is a _technology company_, right?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> its not nonsense
> if ur spending your whole day arresting people then only stupid people believe ur not acting your arse as a police officer


There is no limit to the number of citizens arrests you can make.

The US may be different.

But since Arresting Uber is based in Australia and used to be a Copper in the UK then what does or doesn't happen in the US is not that relevant.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> He should try to arrest "one of my kind" instead.
> I was working security for many years and If he was waiving his hands so close to my nose during his "so called" citizens arrest,
> 
> I WOULD SIMPLY BREAK THEM "in so called" SELF DEFENSE..
> ...


I don't support ArrestingUber.

But i suspect that you having worked "Security" will bother him that much.

You are aware he is an ex UK Copper.

And as they are rarely armed they are a little bit handier than you might think.

Again.

I don't agree with his antics.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

I agree with his message. I don't support how he is going about it.

OTOH.. I don't how 'tough' he might be. He would have some serious health issues if he tried that in Texas.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> I agree with his message. I don't support how he is going about it.
> 
> OTOH.. I don't how 'tough' he might be. He would have some serious health issues if he tried that in Texas.


Yea. Lead poison!!!!!


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> I don't support ArrestingUber.
> 
> But i suspect that you having worked "Security" will bother him that much.
> 
> ...


Thanks for commenting..

In my life I have seen fights between a skinny Asian guy and a group of Skinheads..
I am not saying that I am some kind of Chuck Norris.. but someone else will be hopefully.

ANYWAYS : this is an illegal citizens arrest.

The Uber drivers did not commit a felony and they were no threat to human life.
He could have started a lawsuit against Uber and their drivers, but not act like he was a cop.

It's simply not his job.

Also we should educate all Uber drivers, first to ask for his Police Badge.
If there is none and the driver was not involved in a hit and run accident, there is no way someone can hold him for personal reasons.
I would sue the shit out of that guy.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> There is no limit to the number of citizens arrests you can make.
> 
> The US may be different.
> 
> But since Arresting Uber is based in Australia and used to be a Copper in the UK then what does or doesn't happen in the US is not that relevant.


No there is no limit on how many citizen arrests you can make.. If you work as a security officer you might make more citizen arrests than other people do.
But it doesn't change that a security guard had more rights than a family father witnessing a bank robber and holding him down until the police arrives at the scene.. You do not enforce the law, that's SOLELY a Police Duty for sworn Police Officers.

If you watch the video you will notice that he neglects the fact that he is not a cop, so the driver is unsure about who he is talking to and of course very carefully about the whole situation.
That's why this Russell Idiot takes advantage of it for his personal reasons (works in the transportation business too)

Imagine Taxi drivers would try to arrest you while you pick up at LAX.... Only a Police officer can do that !


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

> This guy is a dick. He goes after some poor guy trying to get by being a Uber driver. If he has a problem with Uber, he should go after them directly and leave the poor drivers alone. He is using the innocent drivers to make his sensationalist videos to try to get some point across. He is a coward. He is a worm. I hope Uber ruins his life and sues him for everything he owns.


The worst part is him arresting the very people that made him rich to begin with. What an ungrateful prick. You got a problem? Take it to court instead of being a snitch.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

drivernotfound said:


> The solution to this is easy. Take a picture of your passenger when they enter your car. Have it run facial recognition, figure out if they're one of these fools. Kick the pax if they are. It might take a lot of effort to the get the facial recognition down right, but heck, Uber is a _technology company_, right?


Uber should require its pax to post up their picture before riding. Then the drivers would know who it is and cancel the trip.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

_Well if this dude tried to citizen arrest me ,he would look and feel like a fool. When I broke my TCP Permit and Commercial Insurance papers on his ass.!!!!! Oh and for good measure,break out my Airport Permit _


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Well if this dude tried to citizen arrest me ,he would look and feel like a fool. When I broke my TCP Permit and Commercial Insurance papers on his ass.!!!!! Oh and for good measure,break out my Airport Permit _


Sydney is a bit different to SanDiego. You will probably find that having TCP permit, and commercial insurance isnt enough. The vehicle probably needs to be registered as a passenger transport vehicle also. That the rule where I am.


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Awesome man and an awesome video.
> 
> You can say "innocent driver" all you want, but as the guy said in the video, it doesn't matter if Uber tricked you, you're still committing a crime. If more people start doing what he's doing, then Uber will have to rethink its practices.


The more i get around this board...the more I see you when it is time to bash UBER....Are you an active driver for UBER?


----------



## Badbeat (Oct 15, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Well if this dude tried to citizen arrest me ,he would look and feel like a fool. When I broke my TCP Permit and Commercial Insurance papers on his ass.!!!!! Oh and for good measure,break out my Airport Permit _


I would simply drive away from the _little leprechaun_


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Thanks for commenting..
> 
> In my life I have seen fights between a skinny Asian guy and a group of Skinheads..
> I am not saying that I am some kind of Chuck Norris.. but someone else will be hopefully.
> ...


Felony?

In Australia?

You do realise that there is a World outside of North America?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Frank Martin said:


> The worst part is him arresting the very people that made him rich to begin with. What an ungrateful prick. You got a problem? Take it to court instead of being a snitch.


Who said he was rich?

And why would an UberX driver make him rich?

His beef is he was a partner for Uber.

One with proper Insurance like Sydney Uber not an UberX driver which in Aus seem to be operating uninsured in personal vehicles like in the US.

In the UK UberX is just a lower price point.

They are fully legal and licensed.

Arresting Uber has the hump because his livelyhood has been affected.

Nobody gets rich doing this kind of work.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> No there is no limit on how many citizen arrests you can make.. If you work as a security officer you might make more citizen arrests than other people do.
> But it doesn't change that a security guard had more rights than a family father witnessing a bank robber and holding him down until the police arrives at the scene.. You do not enforce the law, that's SOLELY a Police Duty for sworn Police Officers.
> 
> If you watch the video you will notice that he neglects the fact that he is not a cop, so the driver is unsure about who he is talking to and of course very carefully about the whole situation.
> ...


You still don't get it.

There is no limit to the number of citizens arrests you can make.

And he is an ex Police Officer so likely knows the law a bit better than you.

Especially with the similarities between UK and Australian law.

Still don't agree with this publicity stunt of his.

And I am a little bored with his trolling on twitter.

He has many followers in the Black Cab trade.
But they have no idea what he is up to.

They just follow him because he is anti Uber.

Having the "knowledge" doesn't make you intelligent.

Many cabbies seem very gullible.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Uber should require its pax to post up their picture before riding. Then the drivers would know who it is and cancel the trip.


Not strong enough. Require pax driver's license (scanned in using their phone's camera), have them authenticated with their inside man at the state's DMV office. Nobody making false cancelled rides to push drivers around the city. No one pretending to play citizen cop without getting perma-banned worldwide. No fake user accounts.


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> I agree with his message. I don't support how he is going about it.
> 
> OTOH.. I don't how 'tough' he might be. He would have some serious health issues if he tried that in Texas.


I so agree, Texans wouldnt be nice like the driver in the video.


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

> Who said he was rich?
> 
> And why would an UberX driver make him rich?
> 
> ...


He's a still a pr*ck for doing it out of spite. Deal with it.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

The speculation in the article about the phone camera and mic is interesting. Any thoughts or insider Intel as to its validity?

I suspect Uber is fully aware of his account (Rider) and chooses to keep it active to view his moves


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Frank Martin said:


> He's a still a pr*ck for doing it out of spite. Deal with it.


Again i dont agree with his methods but he is hilighting the issues with uber and their disregard of the laws. I picked up sydney clients yesterday and they were asking me about uber and the insurance issue and were not very impressed with ubers practices. So he is getting the message out there


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Again i dont agree with his methods but he is hilighting the issues with uber and their disregard of the laws. I picked up sydney clients yesterday and they were asking me about uber and the insurance issue and were not very impressed with ubers practices. So he is getting the message out there


This is how change works, people. You get the word out there anyway you can. Even if you look like a bit of an ass.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> This is how change works, people. You get the word out there anyway you can. Even if you look like a bit of an ass.


Uber pride themselves on their disruption techniques, russell is being disruptive to them. Fight fire with fire.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @Russell was UberBLACK.


His profile says last seen Nov 2nd, did anybody find him in alley?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> His profile says last seen Nov 2nd, did anybody find him in alley?


I believe he was booted from the forum. He was complaining about it...I asked him if he really expected a forum called @uberpeople.net to still welcome him when he was going around arresting UberDrivers!


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I believe he was booted from the forum. He was complaining about it...I asked him if he really expected a forum called @uberpeople.net to still welcome him when he was going around arresting UberDrivers!


Ah - OF course! Id have punched him in face if he did this to me.


----------



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> Ah - OF course! Id have punched him in face if he did this to me.


Wouldn't that make it worse. Wonder what Uber would think. Hooray or oh shoot?


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

If your passenger tells you that you are illegally driving him, can you stop the meter and arrest him for trespassing? 

-You have 5 seconds to open that door and get your fat ass out before I overreact..


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

SydneySuperUber said:


> Kinda speaks for itself.
> 
> Almost every driver in Sydney knows this guy. I'll say this. He puts his money where his mouth is.
> 
> ...


Great post !!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> If your passenger tells you that you are illegally driving him, can you stop the meter and arrest him for trespassing?
> 
> -You have 5 seconds to open that door and get your fat ass out before I overreact..


No, and it's not a crime to ride in an illegal taxi either, just to operate one.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> He's 6'2" and an ex riot copper. You're gonna have to come at him with a little more than your size 6 twinkle-toes!


Those guys are the biggest *******.

BTW...6'2 isn't a big guy.

Also...why isn't anyone arresting him for soliciting a person to commit an illegal act.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> I'd like to know, if he was such a big Uber partner in the past did he give back all his ill gotten Uber money he received through the company? If he is so principled it's the least he should do for terrorizing the drivers he has arrested.


I think he's a dick.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Those guys are the biggest *******.
> 
> BTW...6'2 isn't a big guy.
> 
> Also...why isn't anyone arresting him for soliciting a person to commit an illegal act.


Good question, he explains all through the video that he knows what is happening is illegal. It's not like people can go buy drugs off a drug dealer and then call the cops without fear of being prosecuted.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> Yes I understood that but since he is of such high principle that he can make such citizen arrests on drivers, he should take the pain as well as give it. Calling out Uber management is one thing, harassing drivers is another. Even though I agree with his complaint I don't agree with the methods. If he is such a zealot in inconveniencing others, how about putting money where his mouth is and doing away with the money he made from big bad Uber. The worst part is he probably didn't even tip the drivers he had arrested. What a jerk.


I bet he expects to make a huge financial gain from his publicity as well, perhaps from the cab unions, I doubt that he will be giving any of his unwilling video participants any of that money either.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> Awesome man and an awesome video.
> 
> You can say "innocent driver" all you want, but as the guy said in the video, it doesn't matter if Uber tricked you, you're still committing a crime. If more people start doing what he's doing, then Uber will have to rethink its practices.


Per Sydney Uber's post, it would seem that Russell is committing a crime just as well by using the Uber service for his own gains even if he has a licensed car or cars.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> Uber should require its pax to post up their picture before riding. Then the drivers would know who it is and cancel the trip.


If the guy is as famous as Sydney Uber says he is, then drivers should know him by face when they pull up, and should just drive off and cancel on him and report his account to Uber. Uber, for their part, should be deactivating his account and any other accounts accessed by his phone.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> You still don't get it.
> 
> There is no limit to the number of citizens arrests you can make.
> 
> ...


I would argue that knowledge of the law and following the law are 2 different things. For example, Obama was a constitutional law professor for a time. Do you think he has acted in accordance with the constitution in all that he has done? Hint: he's been smacked down by huge majorities in the Supreme Court several times now.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I would argue that knowledge of the law and following the law are 2 different things. For example, Obama was a constitutional law professor for a time. Do you think he has acted in accordance with the constitution in all that he has done? Hint: he's been smacked down by huge majorities in the Supreme Court several times now.


Not sure what point you are trying to make.

But there is no limit to the number of citizens arrests you can make in Aus and the UK.

And they don't count them uo and declare you as pretending to be a Policeman when you hit a certain lifetime target.

That would be stupid.

And another point.

The UK and Aus don't follow the US Constitution so your point is moot.

There is a big wide world out there beyond the borders of the US.

And when I was talking about the "knowledge" I was talking about London Cabbies with the Knowledge of London.

And how they are following Russell on Twitter purely because of his Anti Uber stance.

But hey, you knock yourself out trying to make this something to do with the US and Obama.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> Not sure what point you are trying to make.
> 
> But there is no limit to the number of citizens arrests you can make in Aus and the UK.
> 
> ...


My point is pretty simple: just because he used to be a cop doesn't necessarily mean he knows all of the applicable laws, and even if he has knowledge of them, that doesn't mean he follows them. I said nothing about a limit on citizens arrests, and i said nothing about our laws applying to Australia. You just can't seem to understand a direct parallel.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

He is not breaking any laws by performing several Citizens Arrests.

Which law is he breaking?

So what is your point?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberLuxbod said:


> He is not breaking any laws by performing several Citizens Arrests.
> 
> Which law is he breaking?
> 
> So what is your point?


The law he is breaking is the law of human decency. The punishment should be castration so he cannot reproduce any additional turdpersons into the human race. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

The law of human decency?

You have lost the debate on this subject.

You need to stop digging


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

The smart money would be drivers educate themselves on the citizens arrest laws where they live and formulate a response. They should also look in to civil retaliation.

As for what laws he may be breaking? I don't know. I don't know the laws there. But if every aspect of his arrests are not legal he could find himself on the wrong side of a valid civil suit or arrested himself.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> No, and it's not a crime to ride in an illegal taxi either, just to operate one.


Might want to think about that one. The crime takes 2 parts a driver and a paying rider. However since they pay Uber I am not collecting a cent from them. Think about it.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Might want to think about that one. The crime takes 2 parts a driver and a paying rider. However since they pay Uber I am not collecting a cent from them. Think about it.


I could be wrong about this....I don't know anything about Aussie law.....but if you hire someone to commit an illegal act...?

Hmmm.....

I'd still just ignore they guy of he tried that here.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

It's not up to civilians to verify that their cabs are legal. That job is delegated to the state.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> It's not up to civilians to verify that their cabs are legal. That job is delegated to the state.


Which has **** all to do with this conversation. But thanks for playing just the same.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Which has **** all to do with this conversation. But thanks for playing just the same.


Seems like Uber's once again sent the dullest knife in the drawer to fight it's battles on the forum.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Which has **** all to do with this conversation. But thanks for playing just the same.


The point is that a civilian is not committing a crime by hiring an illegal cab. Only the cab operator is performing an illegal act.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber's deep pockets thwarting efforts to crackdown on illegal ridesharing*
*







*
*http://www.brw.com.au/p/entrepreneurs/uber_deep_pockets_thwarting_efforts_WKoAYNPNcPRa3WiSPN6egL*


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber's deep pockets thwarting efforts to crackdown on illegal ridesharing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If Uber insists on paying all the damn fines, I say the state should take advantage . Increase the penalty to $250,000.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> If Uber insists on paying all the damn fines, I say the state should take advantage . Increase the penalty to $250,000.


In NSW, its a $110,000 fine for running a Taxi or Hire Car service without accreditation.

Russell should strike a deal with the Govt here - sack all their useless field officers and save a squillion on wages. Take a 10% commission on each UberX driver he delivers to the Cops. Uber can start paying some local taxes which they avoid quite effectively in the form of fines.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Might want to think about that one. The crime takes 2 parts a driver and a paying rider. However since they pay Uber I am not collecting a cent from them. Think about it.


No defence there. You are carrying out trips for "hire & reward". No payment firewall will change that fact.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> I so agree, Texans wouldnt be nice like the driver in the video.


Monica, He would be in serious physical trouble if he tried that here in South Texas. LOL


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> "Fruit of the poisonous tree." Uber is the poisonous tree. It is the organized cartel that he is battling. His earnings were the fruit of the cartel. If this was a racketeering case he would be an accomplice. Now if we was a limo guy who never used Uber then he would be taint free and not be a hypocrite.


I disagree with you. Uber started with uber black and suv. All licensed and commercially insured. Then they canabalized that business by starting uberx. So not only they went after the cab and limo industry, they sacrificed their own. It's not like these guys had licensed town cars and escalates in the garages and thought"hm, maybe I can make some extra money with this thing after work and on the weekends" 
And for uber taunting (and everyone believing and repeating) that they are a "technology firm" would be the same as if the cab companies were yelling "we are a phone company" when they started to use phone dispatch. Or saying the ambulance is a phone company lol. There is no "sharing" in the "ride sharing" industry. None. Just cost and risk shifted taxi industry.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

DRIVERSOFTHEWORLDUNITE said:


> The point is that a civilian is not committing a crime by hiring an illegal cab. Only the cab operator is performing an illegal act.


As I said before, I don't know how it works in Australia.

But by all means come to CA and hire some one to commit a crime and see what happens. We can put it on youtube.


----------



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> Monica, He would be in serious physical trouble if he tried that here in South Texas. LOL


I don't think you understand. This guy has no fear of uber. Do you really think any one driver is going to scare him off? One thing most drivers will tell you in Sydney. The guy is fearless. He is well known for standing up to pretty major players and has handled knives and guns on more than one occasion. He has stood up to police and government. I reckon given a shot he would arrest Travis K in a media coup. I heard a rumour he is going to London especially at the time Travis K is there. He has loads of connections there and apparently he plans ahead so could be interesting showdown


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

SydneySuperUber said:


> I don't think you understand. This guy has no fear of uber. Do you really think any one driver is going to scare him off? One thing most drivers will tell you i Sydney. The guy is fearless. He is well known for standing up to pretty major players and has handled knives and guns on more than one occasion. He has stood up to police and government. I reckon given a shot he would arrest Travis K in a media coup. I heard a rumour he is going to London especially at the time Travis K is there. He has loads of connections there and apparently he plans ahead so could be interesting showdown


Like I said.. good luck to him in Texas. It's a cultural thing. He's nothing more than a bully.


----------



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

Come on? He is taking on the bully. Stop licking the arse of Uber! You want to wake up to yourself.


----------



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

It was interesting he went on a very pro-uber radio national channel TRIPLEJ 3rd file or so down. He went on and Uber were invited but they were clearly afraid of the guy. Not sure if he is waiting to arrest one of them publicly or he just makes them s&%t their pants anyway? Great show usually and what I heard really surprised me!


----------



## prdelnik666 (Sep 17, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> Like I said.. good luck to him in Texas. It's a cultural thing. He's nothing more than a bully.


I disagree with you here. He is doing what all the governments should of done - he is actually standing up to the Fuber bully.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Don't mess with Texas (unless you're a multi-national corporation, then it's okay).


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> If the guy is as famous as Sydney Uber says he is, then drivers should know him by face when they pull up, and should just drive off and cancel on him and report his account to Uber. Uber, for their part, should be deactivating his account and any other accounts accessed by his phone.


you are right. Uber should cancel his account.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Monica rodriguez said:


> you are right. Uber should cancel his account.


Russell is well known to uber, so why dont they cancel his account? He gives them free publicity.


----------



## SydneySuperUber (Nov 6, 2014)

I think you don't get it. Russell has tweeted that again Uber decline to show on National TV tomorrow morning and you know why? He is 100% right and picks only the fights he wants to on his terms and fights his way. He is literally killing them. Uber have lost over 350 phones in 10days Rumour is he has nearly 1000 ready to quit mass for media soon. He is hurting them ore than anyone around the world and if you listen to his media, he hasn't even begun to get going. Can you imagine what he will be like at full throttle? I can. Uber has a problem Houston. A major ex-riot cop of one who seems prepared to do what it takes to take them down all the way. What you may not know is he offers every single uberx driver a job on a legit limo. A brand new Lexus ES300h no less than! Have to say. There is a reason why he gets so many drivers votes. He should be invited back on for comments. I for one would like to be updated as it happens.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

I like the way the weasel Uber manager runs when he sees the camera.


----------

